

CPS based functional references - fogus
http://twan.home.fmf.nl/blog/haskell/cps-functional-references.details

======
mahmud
I saw this on reddit earlier and it reminded me of this neat, unannounced hack
by Kaz:

<http://paste.lisp.org/display/71952>

P.S. Don't try it in your working buffer if you have sb-alien imported ;-)

